# Getting your dog to come to you?



## Pudelpointer (Aug 16, 2012)

What is the best training method, you guys have found to get your dog to come to you on a consistent basis? My pup is four months old and she is good at coming back when there is nothing else keeping her attention, but not when she is out in the field. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like non verbal ques personally. I do still say "come" when I want my dog to come, but I also snap my fingers. This catches her attention better in my personal experience


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

First put a check chord on them if they are 4 mos. old. I start out with the dog retrieving in a hallway or my garage, that way they are pretty well forced to come to me. Once they are doing that well, I will go in the back yard and have them retrieve down the back wall of my home. Then on to an open yard, to the field. Through every step the dog will have a lead rope on so I can always bring him to me. It is all about starting at the very bottom where they only have one option and growing from there. Some dogs will be eager to return to you, some won't so the amount of time spent on each of the steps may vary.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Start teaching the dog the basic commands, sit, stay and come on a long check cord. the dog is getting to the age you can start a formal obedience program which teaches these commands and then can work into e-collar conditioning and training if so desired. you cant expect the dog to come until it has been formally taught the commands and then work on them in various situations with distractions. you can have a dog that comes and also sits and stays and heels in about a month if you follow an established formal obedience program.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine comes to me if I have bacon, sausage or other cured pork products.

I suppose I'm really not much help.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

When my lab Mack was a pup I taught him to sit and stay. I would then put a long check cord on him. I would place myself 40 yards away. Then give a quick tug on the pull cord and tell him to come. After awhile of doing this he would come before pulling on the cord. I never had problems calling him after that. The key is when they are young, never tell them to come unless you have control and can make them.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe this will help a little.......

http://trainingyourretriever.com/obedience-training-1/


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Never ever have them "come" and get scolded as a reward. Come always ends on a positive note. Treats, love, treats, love......treats work great starting off and then you can slowly remove them from the equation and just use love.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Do yourself a huge favor and buy the Chris Akin Duck Dog Basics DVD. It's a great training DVD that is affordable and paced just right. You can get it at Sportsmans, Cabelas, I think Sprig Kennels website has it as well. It'll be the smartest $20 you can spend at this point for your pooch.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and buy the Chris Akin Duck Dog Basics DVD. It's a great training DVD that is affordable and paced just right. You can get it at Sportsmans, Cabelas, I think Sprig Kennels website has it as well. It'll be the smartest $20 you can spend at this point for your pooch.


Yep, we have them. http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... asics-dvd/ If you decide to get one from me, come up and I will toss in a free training session to give you some extra help on obedience. The web site will automatically tack on the shipping but if you come up i can refund the shipping part back.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great information! I will work on the check cord and see if the consistency will pay off!


----------

